

Is developing commercial desktop software dead? - nvr82

I&#x27;ve been wondering that is it really worth to develop and sell desktop software anymore? It seems that the market there used to be is slowly dying. Any thoughts?<p>The thing is that I actually developing desktop software way more than for example writing software for mobile platforms.<p>The point of this post is really just to hear thoughts from other commercial desktop software developers. :)
======
justintocci
One problem is that shareware limits revenue opportunity.

For us, copy protection was a problem in itself so we were inclined to look at
software as a service. Saas is, at this time, a socially acceptable form of
copy protection.

There are lots of points to ponder. I would love to go after say Adobe, or
Intuit, but its been tried over and over.

Monopoly is a funny thing. People have thought that they could make an easier
version of Quickbooks and break open the market. Perhaps someone will. But one
reason no one wants to leave QB is because its hard enough to know accounting
and QB. If you start by learning QB then you are scared off of learning
another program.

So software opportunities, desktop or otherwise, are about getting new users
before they are indoctrinated into hard to use products. So its a long game to
earn a monopoly. And if you give them a superior experience they are more
likely to be open minded about switching to something else. This is one of the
reasons Apple had a difficult time earning PC converts over the years despite
consistently low quality software from Microsoft. If Microsoft had ever
shipped an excellent product they would have potentially lost customers
faster!

------
tjr
Depends on the niche. Commercial desktop software for, say, music production
is very much alive, and unlikely to die off any time soon.

------
27182818284
I don't think so, no. When I look at the software I've bought recently, a lot
of it has been purchased through things like Humble Bundle, and I don't think
I would have bought those apps if they _hadn 't_ been part of the bundle.

When I think about non-tech, but computer-involved relatives, the only one
that has purchased software bought Parallels because they needed it for a
legacy work program that doesn't play nice with OS X.

The only space I think that it might be worth it would be in games.

------
chrisBob
As an engineer I don't see any of the commercial desktop software I use going
away any time soon.

SolidWorks, L-Edit and CoventorWare are expensive and require a lot of
interaction on the desktop. They are unlikely to be replaced.

Some big software, like Comsol, would be a good candidate for a move to the
cloud. Simulations that take a few minutes to hours to run really should be on
an elastic cloud server, and should stop being sold as desktop software.

------
lumberjack
I've researched this a bit not too long ago.

My conclusions are that SAAS and app stores have swallowed the market of
general applications and utilities. By "general" I mean, software of mass
appeal.

The remaining applications that are still sold as shareware are specialized
applications.

I think it would be massive fun to work on the second category of software but
it seems like a hard market to break, in general.

